
Gason: Lightweight and Fast JSON Parser for C++ - vmorgulis
https://github.com/vivkin/gason
======
vmorgulis
The fastest of this benchmark:

[https://github.com/miloyip/nativejson-
benchmark](https://github.com/miloyip/nativejson-benchmark)

